# The Vaping Face Mask thread!



## Rob Fisher (26/5/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (26/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 196907


Im gonna make a gif. See how that turns out. Im feeling creative.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (26/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 196907


Naaaaah yours is sweeter.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (27/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 196907


https://ezgif.com/video-to-gif

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (27/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 196907


They are making a big thing in the UK about Lockdown can have a damaging effect on some people's mental health and stability, lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Beethoven (27/5/20)



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 196907

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Acidkill (27/5/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (27/5/20)

Inhale through a 3 layer filter... 







Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/20)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (27/5/20)

Timwis said:


> They are making a big thing in the UK about Lockdown can have a damaging effect on some people's mental health and stability, lol!


Something that should be as much a consideration as physical health yet completely beyond the grasp of some.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (27/5/20)

Damn Mask is too thick for the effect i was after but turned out pretty cool......

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Damn Mask is too thick for the effect i was after but turned out pretty cool......


Impressive , love the mask !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/5/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 196938


Actually weird with 2 puffs over your eyes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## vicTor (27/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Actually weird with 2 puffs over your eyes



I got skills bra

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

vicTor said:


> I got skills bra


Kan dit sien , learning new tricks in this L/D [how to become law breakers and trainee criminals ]
Kopdoek queen thinks she's got us by the balls -

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (27/5/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 196938


Nice Doek

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (27/5/20)

Christos said:


> Nice Doek



crook doek

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (27/5/20)

acorn said:


> Inhale through a 3 layer filter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prove it lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (27/5/20)

vicTor said:


> crook doek


There is only one crook with a doek and she is well hated

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (27/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Kan dit sien , learning new tricks in this L/D

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (27/5/20)

vicTor said:


> I got skills bra

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (27/5/20)

Christos said:


> There is only one crook with a doek and she is well hated


If that T-Rex were my pet right now...chomp chomp NDZ

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (27/5/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Damn Mask is too thick for the effect i was after but turned out pretty cool......


My mask too. Grrrrr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 196907



Brilliant! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kilherza (28/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/20)

Man it is cold in Cape Town today!
And one without my "hat"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 197001
> 
> Man it is cold in Cape Town today!
> And one without my "hat"
> View attachment 197002


Love the Kroek Doek !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)

Who will be the first to blow some rings while wearing a mask??

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (28/5/20)

@CJ885

That's just creepy. You look like what kids see when they saw they saw the Baba Yaga

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)

Stranger said:


> @CJ885
> 
> That's just creepy. You look like what kids see when they saw they saw the Baba Yaga


We aim to please!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn (28/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Prove it lol


Was tongue in cheek, not much vapour just n little flavour comming through. Not recommended at all...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (28/5/20)

acorn said:


> Was tongue in cheek, not much vapour just n little flavour comming through. Not recommended at all...


Nah youre actually on to something. Im gonna try it. Its almost worked with a slice of cake the other day when I forgot to take off my mask.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Nah youre actually on to something. Im gonna try it. Its almost worked with a slice of cake the other day when I forgot to take off my mask.



Careful, I blistered the inside of my lip today doing a long inhale through that mask. The mask itself makes a very hot wet spot right on your mouth...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Jengz (30/5/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir (30/5/20)

Out and About 
There's a mask and a face somewhere there

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (30/5/20)

Great thread!
Thanks for starting it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (2/6/20)

Off to the Tops pharmacy...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (2/6/20)

GerrieP said:


> Off to the Tops pharmacy...
> View attachment 197456



Bosveld horing? I remember one of those the last time my wife and I spent 8 hours in a bowhunting blind...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GerrieP (2/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Bosveld horing? I remember one of those the last time my wife and I spent 8 hours in a bowhunting blind...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. In the middle of mating season. (Lion King - In the jungle chores playing in the background)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/6/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Damn Mask is too thick for the effect i was after but turned out pretty cool......


where can I find one of these masks ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/6/20)

GerrieP said:


> Haha. In the middle of mating season. (Lion King - In the jungle chores playing in the background)

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/6/20)

Supported Friend of the Rottweiler, Rescue and Re-home by getting 2 of these masks. Funds raised went to the operation cost of one of the dogs in their care











Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Iris Ty (8/6/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Supported Friend of the Rottweiler, Rescue and Re-home by getting 2 of these masks. Funds raised went to the operation cost of one of the dogs in their care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool mask!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/6/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Supported Friend of the Rottweiler, Rescue and Re-home by getting 2 of these masks. Funds raised went to the operation cost of one of the dogs in their care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I order one of those ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Where can I order one of those ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Pulled from their facebook page -

ROTTIE MASKS & BUFFS
The runners love them,
The cyclists rely on them,
The crossfitters ever recommend them.
Uber drivers enjoy the reactions they get from clients, and our masks have even appeared in the deeds office this week, the magistrates court (yes really) and in an Advocate’s chambers.....
R150 per mask or buff.
You will not find a comfier mask.
Your purchase supports a dog in our care.
Courier R99 2-3 working days to ANYWHERE IN SA
Please support us




ORDER BY EMAILING
info@rottierescueSA.co.za
Stock in hand.

EDIT - Added the link to their FB Page and the posted story + pic of the doggo that I supported.

https://www.facebook.com/rottierescuesa


*Friend of the Rottweiler Rescue & Re-home South Africa*
* is at 
Craig View Veterinary Clinic
.*
April 25 · Boksburg · 

Rottie Face Masks on sale for Sheena’s surgery
You may not know Sheena’s story, she was a guard dog who has was injured on site whilst working and kept in a cage for most of her life.
She is finally able to receive surgery for her injury which is going to be a costly exercise.
This could could not have come at a worst time for us during COVID-19 but due to her young age, friendly and stable temperament and good hips and elbows we believe she is worthy of this surgery.
We have these masks and buffs made from spandex which has a full sublimated print making it stretchable and very comfortable mask made for us for Sheena’s vet bill (head part is elastic and bottom is adjustable ties) and the fabric weight and filter has been approved as per regulations. It is fully washable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)

New look...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

